
The crazy dance of falling knots - peter_d_sherman
http://www.fuw.edu.pl/press-release/news5580.html
======
peter_d_sherman
This has applications both to gene scientists and fluid dynamicists, but may
also have applications for storing data as perturbations (air pockets or other
materials) of fluid flows, which may eventually lead to data storage via
subfields of faster moving fields, e.g., electricity, magnetism, etc. If that
sounds crazy to today's audience, I agree. Maybe we'll be able to look at some
of those things 50-200 years in the future...

